# Where to move- Australia?



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I would like to move to australia but i'm having difficulties choosing where.
I like perth but for some reason i also have doubts.

Basically i would be moving by myself, i work as a paramedic and i'm young and want somewhere that is laid-back and carefree.

So i was wondering if people may have some suggestions and advice
if there is a post like this. i apologize before hand.

Thank you


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Britishgirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to move to australia but i'm having difficulties choosing where.
> I like perth but for some reason i also have doubts.
> ...


Heya,

Welcome to the forum! 

What visa do you hold? And which place are you from (in UK)?

If you looking at somewhere laid back, then Sydney and Melbourne are out. I'd say Adelaide would be a good idea given it's proximity to the east coast (Perth is really considered far off by residents of cities in the east coast). 

Secondly, Newcastle and Wollongong in NSW would be good, looking at the availability of paramedic jobs and Canberra too might be a choice. Canberra is unique in being a city with a small population (about 400,000).

What else are you looking for apart from being laid back?

armandra!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Perth is a lovely city & although I have never lived there, I have visited it on several occasions over the years, only drawback it is quiet isolated from the rest of Australia unlike the Eastern states. 

I am sure there would be work as a paramedic, given that Perth is no small city either.
I am sure others with more knowledge will be able to advise.

Good luck in where ever you choose Australia is a great country with plenty of places to choose from.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

armandra said:


> Heya,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



Hi

Thank You 

At the moment i'm trying to decide what i need to and where to go.
Would you have more info about Adelaide, i was contemplating it but i think
i got so into perth and i realized it was wrong place for me.
but i want somewhere that is good place for young people, good public network and just the simple basics.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Britishgirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to move to australia but i'm having difficulties choosing where.
> I like perth but for some reason i also have doubts.
> ...


I recommend the beach areas south of Geelong in Victoria, Gold Coast in Queensland and Byron Bay in New South Wales. All laid back areas with an eclectic mix.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi it's me again.

I had a look around for more ideas for you and came across *100 Best Towns in Australia* it's interesting to see that they rate Byron Bay as number 7 and my personal favourite - Port Douglas - is third but I should've thought this may be a bit quiet for you?

Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Hi it's me again.
> 
> I had a look around for more ideas for you and came across ...... it's interesting to see that they rate Byron Bay as number 7 and my personal favourite - Port Douglas - is third but I should've thought this may be a bit quiet for you?
> 
> Take a look and see what you think.


Thank You for the link.

This may sound really stupid but coming from England.The Weather is a big deal and i know it can get really hot in certain areas of Australia but maybe somewhere with weather that is,manageable but not stifling.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I've settled in southern Queensland which is warm all year round. Autumn is here now but it was 19 degrees c this morning at 6.30 and will get up to a high of 27 today. Low to mid 20s is the typical day time temp during winter, spring is short you hardly notice it and the summers are long. The temp fluctuates a few degrees around 30 for most of the summer and it rarely gets much hotter than that. It can get humid though and the further north you go the more sticky it gets. I don't find the humidity a problem, you learn to dress for it and adjust your behaviour accordingly. 

I've been in Melbourne during the summer and found it way too hot, even in the shade, and it can get cold in winter. Sydney's climate is similar to Auckland's so that's not for me either as I hate being cold.

Fortunately it does rain here, it's very green and I've never found the rain unpleasant - it doesn't hang tend to hang around long before the sun's out. I guess that's why it's called the Sunshine state.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help

Say when you get your visa, after that what would you do after to cause as less stress as possible


----------



## Sames1972 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi I'm an ex uk paramedic working in Newcastle, NSW. Came over on a labour agreement visa 3 years ago. So much to say!!! Get back to me if your still considering the move! Chris


----------

